# Ativa Flash Drive



## ronniecr (Jan 2, 2005)

How can I use my Ativa Flash Drive for data storage on my Windows 98 system? My USB port doesn't recognize this device. I have heard that it will work with a certain driver but have had no luck locating one. I would appreciate it if someone could tell me where I could locate the driver that would allow me to use the flash drive on my PC.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.supportusb.com


----------

